# Table construction options



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Was having a discussion at work with a friend who mentioned he had to build a table for his church. Not just any table, but a 12 foot long table that would be strong enough to support 4 complete computers, as well as various paperwork, coffee cups, and whatnot. It also had to have a rock hard finish on it to put up with years of abuse. He's not planning on making it fancy, but just nice and presentable. 

What might the best method be for fabricating a top? He's looking at birch plywood, but of course, it's only 8'. Any suggestiongs for joining 2 pieces? We discussed finger, box joint, and dovetail. He was als thinking of cutting the 2 end pieces on an angle and inserting a contrasting piece in the center. 

What about underframe construction? I suggested 2x4's laminated together at each corner with a dado cut about 6-8" for the bottom to insert a connecting 2x4 to stablize the legs. I've seen this done on many workbenches. Any better/other methods?

For under the table support, I suggested 2x4 runners from end to end, doubled up via "glue and screw" construction. I was thinking this should provede sufficient support for the length and weight.

For a hard surface finish, I suggested a polyurethane plastic coating. I don't think he's planning on staining, but not really sure. Are there better finishes than poly that will still provide the same protection from hard use? 

Looking for any suggestions that you might have.

Thanks in advance
Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Brian

Because it's for his church

I would suggest the type of table below, they do come in 12 ft. long ...and once he's done with it can be used in many other ways..  plus they are light and can be folded up and put away ...and I'm sure it would cost less than making one 

I have many of the 8ft. ones and they do come in handy for computers...just the right size and height...



http://www.officedepot.com/textSear...les_Chairs-Folding_Table&cm_ite=folding_table


=================


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Bj. I always seem to forget about these... and I even have one!!  Think I'll suggest 2 6 footers to him, much easier to store if needed. 

Brian


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If you intend on joining pieces that large, you may consider using the T&G bit.
But, Bob's suggestion would be the best way to go.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If your friend wants to build a 12' table as opposed to buying one here is a simple solution for the length: two 6' foot long plywood panels. Working left to right cut a 1" wide rabbet, at the 3' mark cut a 1" wide dado, the right side of the panel cut a 1/2" wide rabbet. Mirror image the other panel. Cut five 1" wide strips of hardwood, 3/8" thick.The outside ends and dado's are to divide the table into quarters for appearance. The center piece will join the two panels together. Glue and screw from the bottom. Add a 12" wide section of plywood centered under the joint to give added support. Glue and screw it in place. Wrap the outside edge of the entire table with the same hardwood strips. As long as the hardwood strips are a different wood than the ply it will look nice when you add a coat of any color stain, then top coat with 3 applications of poly.


----------

